# Timer for Batch Files



## Dflat (May 16, 2012)

I'm running a process through a batch file that can take anywhere from 5 mins to a few hours. Is there a way to display on the DOS screen an estimated timer for how much time is remaining? or estimated time to finish? I've seen code to say how long a process took once finished, but that's not what I want.

Thanks in advance. Sorry if some of the language is off - new to this.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you are launching some other executable from a batch file I am not sure how you expect the batch file to know how long it is going to take to finish.


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

is terrible but you can find sleep mods for batchs where dos is modded to accept another command
but there is a long way to do this if the if command accepts just day instead of mmddyyyy


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

you can search windows sleep utility


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

batscrptmod200 said:


> you can search windows sleep utility


What does this have to do with his problem?


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

ok lets get down and deep a process could take forever or ten secs but maybe we can make it display a number at certain intervals to let you know where you are butsomething like a timer would take forever to program


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It would depend on the process itself. If it reports an estimated time, that could be displayed. If not, and if the process is a closed source third party program, you're probably out of luck. 

The only other option would be if there were some observable outside effect of the process you could make an estimate from, but that would depend on what process it is.


----------

